# Corel Draw -- Text automatisch in Kurven umwandeln



## Bingobär (3. Juni 2004)

Moin,

ich habe eine so etwa 100-seitige Zeitschrift in Corel Draw 7 erstellt.
Nun sollte sie gedruckt werden - aber die Druckerei hat mir gesagt, dass der Text in Kurven umgewandelt werden muss.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob ich wirklich alle Dateien durchklicken muss oder gibt es da einen einfacheren Weg?

Gibt es vielleicht eine Script-Lösung oder sowas?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Kommt drauf an, ob Deine Zeitschrift nur aus Text besteht, oder ob da auch Grafiken mit drin sind. Ansonsten markiere mal alles mit Strg-A und wandel den Text dann in Kurven (Pfade) um, das müßte afaik funktionieren. Ansonsten wähle  mit der Shift-Taste die Textfelder einzeln aus um probier das o.g. aus.

Leider arbeite ich eher selten (Ferienarbeit ) mit CD, von daher kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen, ob es solch ein Script-Plugin gibt.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Bingobär (4. Juni 2004)

Das ist ja das Problem, es sind Bilder vorhanden :sad:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

Dann musst Du wohl mit gedrückter Shift-Taste die einzelnen Textfelder auswählen bzw. je nach Verteilung die *Bilder* "abwählen" (wenn Du mit Strg-A alles markiert hast).
Hab mich grad mal etwas schlau gemacht und habe keine Funktion finden können, alle Felder von einem bestimmten Typ auszuwählen.


----------



## Bingobär (4. Juni 2004)

Ich habe es schon befürchtet  
Naja und bei rechtsausgerichtetem Massentext springt die Schrift dann auch noch! So ein Mist.


----------



## jaci (5. Juni 2004)

*Schriften mitschicken*

Hallo!
warum schickst Du nicht einfach die Schriften mit und zwar gibt es
da einen Punkt, unter Datei für Servicebüro vorbereiten (ich hoffe es hat die siebener Version) und dann speichert er automatisch alle Schriften, die in
Deinem Dokument verwendet wurden sind, in ein extra Verzeichnis und dann
kannst Du Sie mit auf CD brennen und an die Druckerei schicken.
Solltes Du Deinen gesamten Text umwandeln speichere Ihn unter einen neuen
Namen ab, da Du sonst am Text nichts mehr verändern kannst.

Gruß Jac[


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juni 2004)

Text wandelt man niemals im Dokument in Kurven!

Geh auf "Exportieren" und wähle EPS als Exportformat aus.
Du bekommst einen Dialog, in dem du den Export von Text als Kurven definieren kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bingobär (5. Juni 2004)

Okay. Vielen Dank erstmal, ich werde mich dann wohl mit der Druckerei nochmal in Verbindung setzten und hören was die sagen.


----------



## jaci (5. Juni 2004)

*Als EPS exportieren*

Hallo nochmal
die Datei als EPS exportieren könnte bei so einer rießigen Datenmenge
die Kapazität deines Rechners übersteigen bei 100 Seiten
wirst Du  wohl Stunden exportieren dann mache doch lieber ein PDF
daraus und bette die Schriften ein das geht doch wesentlich einfacher.
z.B. über den Distiller
beschrieben auf  http://www.flyerpilot.de/
unter Service Datenanlieferung/PDF Erstellung


----------

